# I Need To Shorte My Nato Strap



## Jim Attrill (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all, I have a rather small wrist so a CWC G10 looks good on me. But the NATO straps I have are all miles too big. I have tried cutting them but they always fray badly. Is there a good way to make the strap shorter and so it will not fray?


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm sure there will be better suggestions, but you could try 'sealing' the cut end with a very hot object such as Mrs Attrill's iron?

It works for ropes anyway.

Dec


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I use a lighter and run it over the frayed end,


----------



## Jim Attrill (Mar 11, 2010)

I use a soldering iron but it still frays. What I need is a piece of metal the right shape that I can get hot with a blowlamp and use that to cut the strap and melt the ends at the same time. Or something like that...


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

I find a naked flame is best.. just run the end through the flame a couple of times...

but if you are having no joy with that... how about looping it back on itself like I do with this one...


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

zed4130 said:


> I use a lighter and run it over the frayed end,


yes i do too no problem


----------



## Jim Attrill (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey Moustachio, my wrist is so small (or my NATO strap so long) that I have to fold it back twice :thumbsdown:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

If you have an oxy-acetylene torch or a forge, you can heat a curved metal edge and cut and seal in one step (as mentioned). Otherwise, use sharp scissors to make a single clean curved cut, then seal with a lighter. After sealing, use sandpaper to smooth the rough edge left by the melting. 

Later,

William


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

option 2 appears, on the face of it, a simpler solution...



William_Wilson said:


> Otherwise, use sharp scissors to make a single clean curved cut, then seal with a lighter. After sealing, use sandpaper to smooth the rough edge left by the melting.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


...than option 1:



William_Wilson said:


> If you have an oxy-acetylene torch or a forge, you can heat a curved metal edge and cut and seal in one step (as mentioned).


 :notworthy:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Deco said:


> option 2 appears, on the face of it, a simpler solution...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have an automotive shop full of equipment, as I do, option 1 makes sense. Otherwise, it would be a bit extreme to acquire the tools just to shorten a $10 strap. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Clip pound coins either side of the strap & cut around with a hot knife


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Yep I've done it by cutting around a coin (2p) with scissors and then seal the raw edge with the flame from a lighter or match (don't get the flame too close).


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I meant to also say try cutting less than you want first to try it out then go for the length you want.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Or you could just eat more McDonalds for a few weeks and leave the length on!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

:lol:

I cut the end off then clipped two 2p pieces to the end and applied a soldering iron to get a curved finish.

The look the fireman gave me when I explained why I'd burnt my house down is one I'll never forget.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

As part of a tutorial that I never quite finished (oops), I took some pics on converting NATOs to old fashioned RAF style. For making a nice round cut when you shorten a strap, pick a coin size (small for rounded end, larger for a more flat end), and cut with Xacto or similar, on a cutting board or crafts cutting slab...










Then, clamp the end between two of those coins leaving a wee bit exposed. I used a butane solder iron/heat gun, but you can get away with a butane lighter. Key is to be patient, dont' scorch, just get the end melt-y and even, then let it cool. Don't melt so much it adheres to the coin.


----------

